# Blowing coat?????



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah and Robbie are blowing coat already too.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> Lilah and Robbie are blowing coat already too.



Oh OK thanks!!!! I don't remember it being this early last year.

Appreciate the response. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I think I brushed half a dog off Beamer, yesterday. I'm hoping it is a sign spring will be here soon


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Rainheart said:


> I think I brushed half a dog off Beamer, yesterday. I'm hoping it is a sign spring will be here soon



Oh please YES!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

